# Close But No Cigar



## whydontu (Sep 19, 2022)

I’ll use this to check stuff on my Nyford lathe and Bridgely milling machine.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 19, 2022)

Just a guess, but the spelling & details are so far off & the price is a fraction of real, maybe its intentional humor. If so, I respect them more than the Deceivers. 
I don't know why they they just cant come up with cool names that celebrate where they are from. How about..... Dragon Dials! 
Maybe a good thing. Once they start hiring Marketing people, the price will just go up.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 20, 2022)

For 30 bucks get 2 one for each machine.


----------

